# Issues with 8n



## offgridgenz (5 mo ago)

Have a 1948 Ford 8N with the 12v conversion. Put in a brand new battery three days ago and it ran just fine. Crunk it yesterday without a problem and let it idle for about 4-7 minutes before cutting it off. Today I tried to crank it but just a single click and thats it. Try and jump it off and it does absolutely nothing. What's the issue here?


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

Do you have the ability to do a voltage/current test on your battery? Your battery may have gotten drained down by leaving the key on, or other issues (a 70 year old tractor may have a few electrical system adjustments by now).

It may be the battery got drained, but I'm guessing you need to clean your battery terminals. They should be shiny where they contact the battery posts. The normal black deposit/oxidation will keep a well charged battery from starting the tractor. Clean them by scraping gently with an old knife.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Move the Ground cable to the engine block or elsewhere.
If its still factory its probly tied to whats left of the crappy battery tray.

So your now Negative ground ?...

You can jump the solenoid to determine if the wiring under dash area is the issue.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

offgridgenz said:


> Have a 1948 Ford 8N with the 12v conversion. Put in a brand new battery three days ago and it ran just fine. Crunk it yesterday without a problem and let it idle for about 4-7 minutes before cutting it off. Today I tried to crank it but just a single click and thats it. Try and jump it off and it does absolutely nothing. What's the issue here?


Good advice above
If you don't have one I suggest you get a cheap analogue (not digital) multimeter. They are very handy and cost maybe $15-$20 at Home Depot, etc.
I am sure there are youtube videos on how to use a multimeter - if you don't know how, watch a couple. Once you learn to use one it will be the first tool you grab out of your arsenal for deciphering electrical issues on your tractor.
Use it to check your battery voltage.
A fully charged 12V battery should read about 13.6V across the posts. If you have less than 12V your battery needs to be charged.


----------

